
Oracle is 'taking good care of Java post-Sun' - begrudger
http://www.zdnet.com/oracle-is-taking-good-care-of-java-post-sun-7000002459/
======
simon
For an article about how wonderful a job that Oracle has done with Java, it
seems to have spent most of it's space linking to articles about problems. And
to top it all off, I couldn't find the link to the report that made all of
these claims of wonderfulness.

Unimpressed. My day job is as a Java programmer, but Oracle has lost my heart
and enthusiasm outside of work. I'm learning non-JDK languages wherever
possible on my time.

